# How do you generally see NT types?



## Qonbela (Jan 6, 2014)

SJ types in my life mostly dislike NT types. I wanna know if it's the same here.
Do you generally get along with them? What do you dislike about them? What skills do you tend to be better at than them and vice versa?.....
(STJ's input especially is appreciated)


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Nope, I love NTPs. I used to find them quite rude and not accepting of social boundaries but I realise we're usually on the same level, just usually have different ways of reaching it . ENTJs still terrify the life out of me though I admire ENTJ women. INTJ's I really admire too though it feels like we're speaking different languages, even if we're trying to talk to each other on the same level. The "issues" I have with the NTJs are more to do with not understanding their Ni than anything.


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi @Qonbela
I also really like NT types. One of my best mates is an INTJ and while there are large differences between us, we none the less just click. I like the different way his mind works and the way he'll challenge me in deep conversations, and sometimes I can just happily sit there and listen. I admire the directness of NT types, even if it does come across as 'rude' to us feelers, and I tend to find they are calmer and less 'animated' under pressure. I actually like the fact they aren't 'feelers'.


----------



## mokad (Jul 25, 2019)

I like NT types mostly.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

I admire the vision and competence and strategic thinking of Entjs and Intjs, generally, although I also find Intj women to be somewhat cold and serious (the women, especially - very different from what I'm accustomed to). 

Intps - I like them. They come across a little quirky and make me laugh. I find their abstract way of talking very annoying at times. My Intp friend talks in a sort of stream-of-consciousness way that I usually end up tuning her out...which can be annoying but at the same time, as an introvert - it means that I don't have to talk as much but just listen. I find them to procrastinate on things quite a bit and not be as efficient and organized as they could be. 

Entps? - I don't know many. Think I knew one sometime ago - he came across as interesting, well-read, a bit abrasive. But cool to talk to.


----------

